# Need info about ANZSCO Code: 223311



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I need some information about ANZSCO Code: 223311 -Training and Development Professional

I dont see this skill in SOL 2012-13. Is it available in CSOL .
Trying to get some information under which subclass i can apply visa for this ANZSCO code. 
More impotantly, I just want to know my eligibility and chances to move to australia under this category. So that i can start with my skill assessment. 

I understand if my skill is not in SOL and only in CSOL i can not apppl for 189 visa but can apply for 190. 
Please help in undertanding. How can i proceed for this.
Or any other ANZSCO code i can choose to become eligible.

In urgent need of help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

(just to bring it to top.)
Please reply.
Thanks.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*223311 - Training and Development Professional*



ManpBanglre said:


> (just to bring it to top.)
> Please reply.
> Thanks.


Hi Manp,

I am trying to find out about the job code 223311 - Training and Development Professionals as well. Please let me know if you find any info on this code. I am looking for my BIL who is interested in migrating to Australia under this job code. Please let me know if you have already started the process or still looking to apply?

Regards


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

"Hi Ashish,

Currently only ACT has the ceilings for 223311. But i have no idea when the other state ceilings gets open for this. I am on the same boat, just waiting for other states to open.

if you have got any info, pls let me know.

thanks
Mohd."


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> "Hi Ashish,
> 
> Currently only ACT has the ceilings for 223311. But i have no idea when the other state ceilings gets open for this. I am on the same boat, just waiting for other states to open.
> 
> ...


Hi Canchi,

Sorry I could not follow your post. What you mean is: all other states except ACT has stopped sponsoring 223311. And what state is act?.  please excuse my poor information.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Canchi,
> 
> Sorry I could not follow your post. What you mean is: all other states except ACT has stopped sponsoring 223311. And what state is act?.  please excuse my poor information.


"Hi Ashish,

You are right. Only ACT (Australian Capital Territory)has it." But have ni idea whether other states would reopen the list or not for this current year.


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> "Hi Ashish,
> 
> You are right. Only ACT (Australian Capital Territory)has it." But have ni idea whether other states would reopen the list or not for this current year.


Hi Guys

Its great to find people from training and development. I have already initiated the process, waiting for vetassess.

How about you guys ?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



gary31 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its great to find people from training and development. I have already initiated the process, waiting for vetassess.
> 
> How about you guys ?



"Hi Gary,

I have 60 points exactly, lodged EOI in December, & waiting for invitation.


Lets keep in touch.

thanks
Mohd."


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> "Hi Gary,
> 
> I have 60 points exactly, lodged EOI in December, & waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


sure. all the best


----------



## raj68 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Hai Gary and Mohd*

This is Dr. Iru. Today i got my IELTS results. L-8, S,W,R- 7.5. I am a training and development professional (got assessed from VETASSES on Feb 20). Unfortunately, ACT the lone state that had opening closed on Feb 24, and is reported to open on July 1. My agent says that NT has opening for my profession. But I am in a dilemma, whether to submit EOI for NT (Visa 190) or else wait for more states opening for my prof in 1 July. I am a bit anxious whether states will call for in 1 july…. Kindly need your opinion. thanks. Iru


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> "Hi Gary,
> 
> I have 60 points exactly, lodged EOI in December, & waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...





raj68 said:


> This is Dr. Iru. Today i got my IELTS results. L-8, S,W,R- 7.5. I am a training and development professional (got assessed from VETASSES on Feb 20). Unfortunately, ACT the lone state that had opening closed on Feb 24, and is reported to open on July 1. My agent says that NT has opening for my profession. But I am in a dilemma, whether to submit EOI for NT (Visa 190) or else wait for more states opening for my prof in 1 July. I am a bit anxious whether states will call for in 1 july…. Kindly need your opinion. thanks. Iru



This occupation is listed in ACT and SA (not in NT). ACT has stopped accepting any applications and to meet SA guidelines you must have studied in SA. So only option is to wait for the new list to be published in July.

Mohd: Submitting an EOI and waiting for an invite is not possible since this occupation is listed on CSOL. You have to apply for state sponsorship. Once your sponsorship is approved you will automatically receive an invite.

Good luck to all of you in July 2014!!!. Hope you guys get your assessment and IELTS scores ready by then.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



rashe_12 said:


> This occupation is listed in ACT and SA (not in NT). ACT has stopped accepting any applications and to meet SA guidelines you must have studied in SA. So only option is to wait for the new list to be published in July.
> 
> Mohd: Submitting an EOI and waiting for an invite is not possible since this occupation is listed on CSOL. You have to apply for state sponsorship. Once your sponsorship is approved you will automatically receive an invite.
> 
> Good luck to all of you in July 2014!!!. Hope you guys get your assessment and IELTS scores ready by then.


"Hi, 
I clearly understood what you are saying, but I am waiting the ceilings to get open in July for WA,NSW,QLD,Vic states to apply it. Once it opens I will start applying it by then.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

hello,

Iam in the same situation. Awaiting SS so i can go ahead with EOI. Done with IELTS & Vetassess. 
For now ACT is closed & SA is under spl. conditions apply.

Any one in the group who is in OZ or done with the process & waiting for SS?

Kindly share your thoughts/experiences.


----------



## deeps03 (Jun 6, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> hello,
> 
> Iam in the same situation. Awaiting SS so i can go ahead with EOI. Done with IELTS & Vetassess.
> For now ACT is closed & SA is under spl. conditions apply.
> ...


Hi.. I am new member in here and applying for the same code.. as a T&D professional..

Did you guys get invitation form the state?

Also - i ma yet to do my skill assessment through vestasses.. can some guide me with the detailed documentation required

Await your reponse


----------



## 223311 (Jun 16, 2015)

deeps03 said:


> Hi.. I am new member in here and applying for the same code.. as a T&D professional..
> 
> Did you guys get invitation form the state?
> 
> ...


Hi Rock2007

Usually process is
1.VETASSESS Assessment
2.Simultaneously you may be ready with IELTS
3.Lodge EOI if States are open for 223311


----------



## S_Stanley (May 18, 2015)

Any state currently open for T&D


----------

